# Smok Alien 220W VB1.0.3 Update



## finch6

Hey everyone,

Updated my Alien Mod to the latest version, VB1.0.3...

Had some shit with the update. 
It said the update was ok. But when I powered the mod on it would show the first screen (Smok VB1.0.3) and never actually carried on booting it. The screen would go off and then the same screen would come up. 

I fiddled around with it for about 3 hours and eventually got it right...

Just wondering if anyone else has had problems...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

finch6 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Updated my Alien Mod to the latest version, VB1.0.3...
> 
> Had some shit with the update.
> It said the update was ok. But when I powered the mod on it would show the first screen (Smok VB1.0.3) and never actually carried on booting it. The screen would go off and then the same screen would come up.
> 
> I fiddled around with it for about 3 hours and eventually got it right...
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had problems...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It happens when you use the wrong firmware version.



> There are A and B two versions of Alien220 mod with the same function as for its improvement of MCU. Edition A will display V1.x.x (newest is V1.2.11) when powered on, while edition B will display VB1.x.x (newest is VB1.0.2). Please make sure the device version and download the corresponding version before firmware upgrading, for A and B version is totally different and cannot be employed universally.



*Alien upgrade tool (v1.2.11)(zip)
*


----------



## finch6

blujeenz said:


> It happens when you use the wrong firmware version.
> 
> 
> 
> *Alien upgrade tool (v1.2.11)(zip)
> *



Yes, I'm sure it does do that when you use the wrong firmware...

But I was on version VB1.0.2 before I updated, so I used the correct firmware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz

finch6 said:


> Yes, I'm sure it does do that when you use the wrong firmware...
> 
> But I was on version VB1.0.2 before I updated, so I used the correct firmware.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok, I have a V1, just figured all the aliens in SA were V1's.


----------



## finch6

No, it's what the guy in the shop told me too. Actually what he told me was to try V1.... I wasn't having any of it. 

Found a very useful YouTube clip where a guy reviews the Alien and in it he shows how to do the update. But he does it slightly differently to how the Smok website suggests and it worked perfectly to fix my issue. Will see if I can find the link again and post if in case others have problems..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## finch6

finch6 said:


> No, it's what the guy in the shop told me too. Actually what he told me was to try V1.... I wasn't having any of it.
> 
> Found a very useful YouTube clip where a guy reviews the Alien and in it he shows how to do the update. But he does it slightly differently to how the Smok website suggests and it worked perfectly to fix my issue. Will see if I can find the link again and post if in case others have problems..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Heres the link:


----------



## kev mac

finch6 said:


> Heres the link:



Daniel is one of,if not the best reviewers to rely on for vapeing information IMO. I suggest anyone who hasn't yet subscribed to his channel (especially noobs)do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JGerber

Would the update help with the alien mod taking long to switch on? Every time we take the batteries out, it takes an hour or so before it will switch on. It is part of the B range.


----------



## TheV

JGerber said:


> Would the update help with the alien mod taking long to switch on? Every time we take the batteries out, it takes an hour or so before it will switch on. It is part of the B range.


What?! I have a B model. Started on VB1.0.2 and later upgraded to VB1.0.3. I've never experienced this. An hour to switch on?
Something sounds seriously wrong there. Have you tried other batteries?


----------



## JGerber

TheV said:


> What?! I have a B model. Started on VB1.0.2 and later upgraded to VB1.0.3. I've never experienced this. An hour to switch on?
> Something sounds seriously wrong there. Have you tried other batteries?



Tried a week cycle with brand new set of LG Chocs. Still same problem. When we take it out to charge, and put it back after few hours, it doesn't respond for at least an hour.


----------



## TheV

JGerber said:


> Tried a week cycle with brand new set of LG Chocs. Still same problem. When we take it out to charge, and put it back after few hours, it doesn't respond for at least an hour.


Nope nope nope. Your toys are broken AF  Sorry
I hope it is still under warranty? You should be able to get it replaced/repaired I would think.


----------



## JGerber

TheV said:


> Nope nope nope. Your toys are broken AF  Sorry
> I hope it is still under warranty? You should be able to get it replaced/repaired I would think.



Bought the mod in December. As far as I know, warranty is only 3 months. But will double check with the shop we bought it at.


----------



## TheV

JGerber said:


> Bought the mod in December. As far as I know, warranty is only 3 months. But will double check with the shop we bought it at.


Yeah try contacting the shop but you are probably out of luck on this one 
You might as well try the firmware update. Just made sure you do it for the right model (B).


----------

